
Ethical OS Toolkit - benwerd
https://ethicalos.org/
======
quadrangle
Highlights I picked out (slight edits to be understandable out of context):

"Are you ready for a world in which:

* Video-faking algorithms are so advanced that faked videos are impossible to distinguish from real footage

* Conversation bots have been trained to imitate specific people

* To avoid backlash, popular social media and game companies decide voluntarily to enforce time limits

* automation eliminates as many as 73 million American jobs

* Fortune 500 human resource departments have subscribed to a “smart employer” service that evaluates a person’s suitability for workplace cultures and stress levels, using public social media posts and “likes.”

* “Predictive justice” tools become the preferred method for determining prison sentences.

* A major social network company purchases a top U.S. bank and then bases mortgage rates, loan approvals, and credit access on deep data collected by its social platform

* Facial recognition technology is a mainstream tool available to any individual or organization"

